# the REVENGE of Mother NATURE



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

Well Guys We all Wished for some Real Snow &Mother Nature Heard US--as She Dropped a foot or better? on US here in Central Maine--& my Ole DODGE did Her Thing!--WE can Finally get Out of our YARD!--only Problem! Is now My Driveway is ON my LAWN--OH well thats LIFE here in MAINE! --I*M gonna Wait a few Days & then tell You all of my Screw Up!--a Little HUMMOR?--Nothing Serious!just a happening that happens to All of US at one Time or Another?--when Your in a Hurry!--I am a Bit MAD at Myself! as I at 71 Should Know Better?--& this Morning mother gave ME what I thought was an Asprin?--NOPE I*M sure it was a STUPID PILL?--& YEH!I*M a little Embarrased!--& Retired & ********?--YEP! thats ME!-- Details--to Follow in a few DAYS!-& then YOU can ALL LAUGH!--Brain Cramp? DONO? & YEH! Getting OLD SUCKS!-- TAKE CARE! Guys!--Ole JIM--


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Ole Jim. Well, It seems like everything worked out in the long run, which is all that matters. The last big storm we had, there was a cop stuck on the side of the road, and I figured i'd push him out, well in the process I lost my phone and the plow truck scooped up my phone, then after that my month old snowblower broke, then my truck broke, all in a few hours, but it all ended up working out, just needed a new battery for the truck, the carb had water in the snowblower, and I bought a new phone! Anyway, our last big storm, it did'nt go well for me either. Anyway, I've never responded to your posts, but I have to say, I highly respect you for being 71 and out plowing in this weather!!! Well, I respect everyone on this site, but especially you, we all learn alot for you, and everything, I personally have learned from you telling us your ventures, Thanks again OleJim, and Members of Plowsite!

-Mark


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

PremierLand said:


> Ole Jim. Well, It seems like everything worked out in the long run, which is all that matters. The last big storm we had, there was a cop stuck on the side of the road, and I figured i'd push him out, well in the process I lost my phone and the plow truck scooped up my phone, then after that my month old snowblower broke, then my truck broke, all in a few hours, but it all ended up working out, just needed a new battery for the truck, the carb had water in the snowblower, and I bought a new phone! Anyway, our last big storm, it did'nt go well for me either. Anyway, I've never responded to your posts, but I have to say, I highly respect you for being 71 and out plowing in this weather!!! Well, I respect everyone on this site, but especially you, we all learn alot for you, and everything, I personally have learned from you telling us your ventures, Thanks again OleJim, and Members of Plowsite!
> 
> -Mark


 MARK THANKS for the Kind Words! Mark its hard to give UP doing what You have Done all your LIFE!-I still remember the advice of my Elders & their Gone Now!-- but--are actually still Here!--as what they Taught ME I*M Teaching the young Fellers!--We & I guess? every Profession has those that Really Stand out!--Ole Guys!--like Dale Eanheart of Nascar racing Fame--We had an Old Guy many yrs AGO!--called by all as Uncle Earl & his Freind Jack Mc-Arthur --I was 15 yrs OLD when I first applied to plow Snow!--these Men have been Gone for over 30 yrs!--but--their Mentioned evey time it Snows Here!--w/ an Honor! of they were the BEST!--& what they DID! w/ that Ole Equiment?--Stands Leginary!--I usually Am Office Bound! answering the Phone! & Radio--but--Yesterday We were in for a Big ONE-a foot of better? of real Wet Snow & the highway foreman--told Me to get the WALTERS ready! the Walters is a Big 4X4 5 ton truck 100 % 4X4--w/a Huge Frink V-Plow & two 12 foot Wings!--an Ole GAS JOB!--& it burns a lot of Fuel!-aprox 60 gallons an hour?--when Its Plowing Hard!--it has two 60 gal step tanks & a 275 tank in the Body--giving US aprox 6 -1/2 hours of Plowing Time!--Uncle Earls grand Son a 26 yr Old Drove & I was his Wing Man--Our JOB is Plowing the Rual Roads Here!-- the Ole WALTERS did Her Usual Fantastic job of Plowing! as SHE never Missed a BEAT--Young Earl drove like real PRO!--& a Proud moment for ME! as Morning Came & People Waved as We went BY!--We have a Hands Free CB Radio!in the Ole WALTERS & the Chatter from every body never Ended from Start to Finish!--& many front Pourch Lights Blinked On & OFF as we passed BY!--One Older MAN stated this storm was making Local HISTORY--the Ole WALTERS being driven by Young EARL & Ole JIM as Wing Man--the Old & the New!--& people were all over the Place Taking Pictures as We Passed BY!--& as We were Fueling UP at our Local General Store!--I noticed Young EARL was having Eye Probems?--EARL You Know Uncle EARL IS! a very PROUD Man this Morning!--OH YES! Hes HERE!--We just can NOT See HIM?--can YOU Smell His Pipe?--I Can!--YEH! but I Thought??--Don*t THINK ENJOY!--Ole JIM--


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

YOUR A WISE MAN OLE JIM AND I TOO ENJOY YOUR MANY YEARS OF WISDOM, AND LOOK TO LEARNING FROM YOU. :salute:


----------



## schnitz (Dec 3, 2004)

landcare pa said:


> YOUR A WISE MAN OLE JIM AND I TOO ENJOY YOUR MANY YEARS OF WISDOM, AND LOOK TO LEARNING FROM YOU. :salute:


Well put.... Same sentiment here. Too many older guys are passing on with too many untold volumes of knowledge. Thanks Ole Jim! (too bad there's no 'tipping hat' smily.)


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

.......................................


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

Mebes said:


> .......................................


THANKS GUYS!--this makes ME Proud to Pass ON what I have learned to the Younger Plowers--as YOUR the Plowers of the FUTURE!--& One DAY? in the Future YOU will DO as I Am NOW!--Passing the snow plowers Torch to the Young--as thats LIFE!--WISDOM!--LIVE every DAY as thought theres NO Tommorrow!--& TELL those YOU LOVE! YOU LOVE them Often!--Especially MOM & DAD--OH they All ready KNOW!--but-never Tire of Hearing IT from YOU!--& NO matter How Busy You Are!--take the TIME to Stop & Pat Your PET!--I personally have allways Liked little kids--especially the Hot Shots--You know the Ones allways in Trouble!--main Reason?--their NOT Followers!--as thier Marching to a Differant Drummer!--I refer to them as the the Guys that are Told YOU can*t DO THAT! -- & DO! when the Reach Matuity!--& Military Wise!--they have the STUFF HEROS are made OF!--I know This as a FACT!--been There & Done THAT!--YOU can Pick Your Freinds--but--NOT Your Relitives!--I personally like These Ole COW BOY SONGS!--Remember those Ole COW BOY Songs?--DON*T Let Your Childern Grow UP to be COW BOYS!--Make E*M DOCTORS & LAWYERS & Such!--& LIFES Best Things?--Pretty Young Women--Fast Cars--Ole Whiskey & New MONEY!--& NOT Necessary in that Order?--Big Eyed GIRLS--Pony Tails--& Tight JEANS--Now thats ALL the WISDOM YOU will Need in this LIFE!--& Don*t FORGET? all WOMEN look Better at BARS Closing Time!--Take Care! & be SAFE!--Ole JIM--


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

I enjoy your humor and wit OLE JIM. Take care of yourself.


----------



## raptorman03 (Mar 1, 2004)

:salute: every time i cruse through your poste i have to stop and read it, good as allways


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

The best way to learn something is to find an old timer to show you. Usually won't explain anything to you. You just got to watch and stay out of the way. But you will learn more by watching him then you will reading out of a book. 

I learned to stick weld from an old timer. I took my structural welding test and passed the first time because of him. My grandfather has taught me how to work metal and fix anything (auto body man for 45 years). Had another teach me to run just about any piece of construction equipment. 

Ole Jim if you were only closer. I would love to hang out at your shop and watch you work. Even better get to ride in your walter snow fighter.


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

itsgottobegreen said:


> The best way to learn something is to find an old timer to show you. Usually won't explain anything to you. You just got to watch and stay out of the way. But you will learn more by watching him then you will reading out of a book.
> 
> I learned to stick weld from an old timer. I took my structural welding test and passed the first time because of him. My grandfather has taught me how to work metal and fix anything (auto body man for 45 years). Had another teach me to run just about any piece of construction equipment.
> 
> Ole Jim if you were only closer. I would love to hang out at your shop and watch you work. Even better get to ride in your walter snow fighter.


 I as YOU remember watching the Ole Guys doing their THING!--& when I was a BOY 10 or SO? Iwas sent HOME from school--I caught Ring Worms--had a small patch of Hair Missing!--very contagous?--had serveral weeks Off!--& We had a Local Auto body Shop--where they Started Hammering Early--I used to GO down there & Watch E*M--small Shop three Guys There!--& the BOSS a man Named Brownie had Polio as a Kid!--& had One Bad LEG!--He looked UP one DAY & asked ME to GO Get HIM a ???--I rushed over & asked What does It Look Like?--& He Describbed it to ME!--I finally Found IT!--& brought It to HIM!--as HE sat on a Small BOX!--beig handicapped it was Hard for HIM to Walk! & Pretty Soon All the Men were asking ME to Go get What-ever?--I had a FUN couple of Weeks!--& Thankfully my visiting the Body Shop didn*t End--It continued all through High School--as they Were the Best in our Area! & I became a Fixture there!--I Dono? what ever Happened to the other two Guys?--left & were GONE!-Brownie taught ME many things--& today I still Laugh at the New HiTec Shops as Brownie Spray painted Laqiour<spelling?- w/a Pot belly stove that Burned WOOD!--& Never Blew UP! or Caught anything On Fire!--I remember Hand sanding hand Rubbing those Black Limos--& Brownie Laughing as I Shaved looking into a Door Panel & using IT as a Mirror--every One called Brownie a Tin Knocker!--but-He was much More than THAT!--I called HIM a Metal Smith!--I remember back right after the second world WAR!--when NO One could get a CAR!a man came IN w/an Ole NASH--that had been Hit Hard in the Rear! & the trunk Cover was Destroyed!--& all that was left of IT! was the very Edeges of the Inner Frame work--Brownie Look at a Pitcure the Man had of rear of His NASH--& left IT!--three Days Latter He returned & Cryed!-as He looked at IT! & asked Where Did You find a New TRUNK cover?--WE didn*t Find ONE!--Brownie made that ONE!--& He couldn*t Beleive IT! & manyYrs Later I was visiting that MANs HOME--delivering a fresh Paint JOB! & hanging on His Garage wall was that Trunk cover!--I asked? why He Kept IT?--I*M a Jewlrey Ingraver--& I spent many hours looking at the Craftsmanship of that Trunk! & I just Could NOT Part w /IT!--as Its the Most Beautuful Metal Work I have evre SEEN--So I finally Junked the Ole NASH-but-Kept that TRUNK Cover!--Pretty Nice Tribute to Brownie I Thought!--& I saw Brownie Make that Trunk Cover out of Sheet Steel!--& there was NOT a Drop of any Filler whwt-so-ever In or ON IT!--I often Watch the Vehicle Restoration Shows on TV! & their Producing JUNK!--in Compairison!--to Brownies Work!--He taught Me--But-I must ADMIT--My Body Work is Some CRUDE--compaired to HIS!-- I gave UP body work yrs AGO! as all the New Paints will KILL YA--& w/ BONDO You can Sculpture a Car in just Minutes!--DONO?--about QUALITY of New Stuff?--Ole JIM-


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Hey Ole Jim,
Good to hear from ya. Haven't seen any of your posts in a while and was hoping all was going well for you & the Mrs. I see you started this thread back on the 11th so I guess I just need to look harder next time...  

You're a good inspiration Jim, enjoy reading your posts about the good old days. My dad passed away in 1996 and I miss him telling me about how it was back when he was a kid. Now I'm telling my 3 year old and 1 year old how it was when I was a kid...boy times sure do change. Keep the posts coming Jim!

Buck


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

Up North said:


> Hey Ole Jim,
> Good to hear from ya. Haven't seen any of your posts in a while and was hoping all was going well for you & the Mrs. I see you started this thread back on the 11th so I guess I just need to look harder next time...
> 
> You're a good inspiration Jim, enjoy reading your posts about the good old days. My dad passed away in 1996 and I miss him telling me about how it was back when he was a kid. Now I'm telling my 3 year old and 1 year old how it was when I was a kid...boy times sure do change. Keep the posts coming Jim!
> ...


 YEP! I enjoy You young Fellers--as Your the Future!--& teaching a trick or two never hurts--I guess? most are Amazed at being taught how to chain some-thing UP!--the Right Way!--so You don*t have to Worry about It Comming Loose!--We have a couple of HD all wheel big V plows--& a few road graders & chains are very important on those Rigs--I was wing Man last storm & I remembered the Ole Guys teasing ME way back When! about MY holding the Record for knocking down the most Mail boxes!--so--[in their Honnor!] I Knocked down a Few just for Ole Times Sake!--You know! a few of those Real Shabby Ones than Needed to be re-placed any-way?--& YEH!-Mine was One of Them!--as Now I won*t have to Dig that Post UP!--My Driver Cracked UP!--GEE! what Did I DO?--Oh well thats Life in the FAST LANE!--& I guess? I*M still the CHAP?--as NO one else got Any?--I don*t think? they were trying all that Hard?--Dono? for Sure??-Well YOU gotta be Good at Some-thing?--RIGHT?--GOD BLESS-Ole JIM--


----------



## CrazyCooter (Jan 29, 2005)

Ole JIM said:


> YEP! I enjoy You young Fellers--as Your the Future!--& teaching a trick or two never hurts--I guess? most are Amazed at being taught how to chain some-thing UP!--the Right Way!--so You don*t have to Worry about It Comming Loose!--We have a couple of HD all wheel big V plows--& a few road graders & chains are very important on those Rigs--I was wing Man last storm & I remembered the Ole Guys teasing ME way back When! about MY holding the Record for knocking down the most Mail boxes!--so--[in their Honnor!] I Knocked down a Few just for Ole Times Sake!--You know! a few of those Real Shabby Ones than Needed to be re-placed any-way?--& YEH!-Mine was One of Them!--as Now I won*t have to Dig that Post UP!--My Driver Cracked UP!--GEE! what Did I DO?--Oh well thats Life in the FAST LANE!--& I guess? I*M still the CHAP?--as NO one else got Any?--I don*t think? they were trying all that Hard?--Dono? for Sure??-Well YOU gotta be Good at Some-thing?--RIGHT?--GOD BLESS-Ole JIM--


Jim,

You're a riot...

The first and only mailbox I've knocked down was my own! Using the tractor to push back bankings, doin a god job, and thought I was in reverse, nope, 1st! Cracked the wooden post in half. Course, it's winter, so a little melted snow held it back for the rest of the season till I could buckle onto it and rip the post out. Oh well, time for me to weld something up to make a bang the next time I do that


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

*Mother Nature*

with SPRING just a couple of Weeks Away?--& Mother Nature Socking it to US!--Weather Wise!--I guess? She Saved all this Winter Crap!--must be Cleaning UP? Her Attic?--Plowing is NO Problem--been There & Done THAT!-- but--Reading the Local Nwspaper & Seeing Ole Freinds & Ole Loves listed in the Obituarys--kinda Gets to ME!--Remembering Back!--of the Good Ole Days!--when WE were all YOUNG & DEATH was something that Happened to the other GUY!--& in the Solitude of Plowing SNOW!--gives ONE a chance to Think Back!--& Chuckle--at Happenings of Long Ago!--the CRAZY? things We Did together! & all those Intermate Moments shared w/ those Special Ladies that have Touched Our Lives!--& makes YOU Wonder?--what IF?? I read about Two this Week Alone!--Two very Special Ladies!--Now GONE!--& I wonder? Who? Wrote those Obituaries?--Love Ones?--One lived the Good Life!--the Other!--spent It in a Living HELL!--I personally don*t Know? how any MAN-can Treat a Lady that Hes Supposed to LOVE? & Protect!--in such a Manner!--just DONO?--& Hes Listed as the Breiveded loving Husband?--Yeh Right??-- I Dono? what they Died Of?--but--thats Not Important!--but the Fact that Their GONE IS!--I*ll allways Remember their Smiles! & Laughter!--& how Pretty they Were!--& Stop! & Say a Farewell PRAYER!--just in Case they Need One?--all part of LIFE?--I guess?--In Remebering Back! why? I did What-Ever?--all those tiny Weenie Lies!--that Add UP!--to See YA! later!--YOU know! the Ole Head Games!--every Generation Plays!--Kinda SAD really!--as We All Know! Young Women are NOT all that SMART?--in Picking Men!--DONO?--but GOD Bless E*M any-Way!--I know I*LL Miss E*M!--Ole JIM--


----------

